# dha vs dhea



## vkj73

i'm almost positive that my fs recommends dha, however, i seem to hear a lot about dhea.

anyone know the difference b/w the two? i've googled it, but i thought i'd go to the true source.:winkwink:

thanks:hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I think both of the are good for you. Do a little research and you'll see why. It would benefit you to take both in my opinion.


----------



## Ceilani

Hi Vkj, 

Here is a link to a good breakdown between the two:

DHEA and DHA: Commonly Confused Fertility Supplements

I take 1000mg of DHA/EPA (fish oil) per day, but only 50 mg of DHEA (and my DHEA-S level is monitored by my FS to make sure I'm not over- or underdosing).

Hope this helps!


----------



## vkj73

thanks ladies!
i called back the fs. it is dhea.

i'll check out the link you posted ceilani.

thanks again.

good luck to you all!!!

:dust:


----------



## vkj73

is there a brand you recommend?
doing a search on amazon, there are a lot of "dhea for men" brands.

i'm a little concerned about the heightened testosterone affects, so i want to make sure i'm getting one for women and fertility.

thanks:hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

I get this brand:

https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Plus...1375223146&sr=8-1&keywords=nature's+plus+dhea

I was told that I needed to take a micronized form, and Nature's Plus also comes with a certificate from an independent lab certifying quality. I know at least one other lady on these boards (notrustyyet) used this brand before her BFP as well.


----------



## vkj73

ceilani,
you are awesome! thank you for the quick reply.

off to amazon again...

:thumbup:


----------



## Briss

VKJ, what did your FS said about DHEA? did she explain why she wants you to take it and what it's supposed to improve? I am asking cos i spoke to 2 FSs and both were totally against taking DHEA cos of lots of side effects and not proven benefits. I am constantly researching DHEA but would be interesting to hear other FS' opinions.

re DHA, I've been taking 1,000 of fish oil daily for about 1.5 years, supposed to be good


----------



## vkj73

Briss said:


> VKJ, what did your FS said about DHEA? did she explain why she wants you to take it and what it's supposed to improve? I am asking cos i spoke to 2 FSs and both were totally against taking DHEA cos of lots of side effects and not proven benefits. I am constantly researching DHEA but would be interesting to hear other FS' opinions.
> 
> re DHA, I've been taking 1,000 of fish oil daily for about 1.5 years, supposed to be good

My doctor doesn't recommend dhea, however, doctors within the group do. I was told it was just a recommendation. They don't monitor it or suggest a dosage. I'm going the conservative route and just taking 10mg a day. I don't want to completely shock my system.
I've also started taking flax seed oil.

I'm sorry I can't offer more help. I too have read conflicting things about it, so that's why I'm going with a low dose. I have read that micronised is the way to go.

Good luck to you and all !:hugs:


----------



## Briss

VKJ, thanks! I decided not to take DHEA for the time being. good luck let us know how it goes


----------



## Ceilani

Vkj I would push FS to order a DHEA-S test once you start supplementing, even if they don't approve of you taking it. Literally all they have to do is put in the order for a blood test.

It's a hormone supplement (precursor to estrogen and testosterone), so you want to make sure what you're taking puts you into a healthy range. I started with 10mg and worked my way up to 50mg (25mg short of the recommended 75mg). When I got my levels tested, my FS told me to hold at 50, as that put me in a good range. 75 would have been too much.


----------



## vkj73

So I met with our FS this morning. I asked him about dhea.
He said it's more for ovarian reserve issues. He told me things
Look good with my reserves, so I'll probably just stick to 10mgs, as he said it also wouldn't do any harm.

Thanks again to everyone who replied on this thread. 

:hugs:


----------

